# frame and fork paint job



## mcslain (Dec 20, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good place around Philadelphia to the western/northwestern burbs (Reading, Allentown) that paints frames? Any info on job quality and price would be great to know too. I have a decent bike that isn't ready to be retired, but I'd love to get a new paint job on it.

Thanks
mcslain


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Spectrum comes to mind: http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/66.htm.

I have never used them, have no idea how much or how long or if they're even taking orders right now, etc. But they are in the right neighborhood, not too far from Trexlertown.


----------

